# head light



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

a few years back, the altima had an accident and i had to replace most of the front end. Included in this was one of the headlights. I noticed a few days afterward, that there were little water drop in it, but i didn't say anything because the repair took long enough. Now its turned a yellowish color. What the crap is up with that? Is it oxidation that i can just take off with that Flitz (as seen on TV) or something else, or did it ruin the whole headlight? I was thinking about just putting some SilverStars in it so it will shine brighter and also getting some new rubber boots for around the bulbs in case they are bad. What should i do?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Is the headlamp yellowing on the outside?

Many times using Plastic polish or even a light polishing compound will remove this hazing / yellowing. If the boot is torn I would replace it but otherwise I wouldn't bother with those. Also I would pull the lamp assembly and inspect the housing for cracks and reseal any with clear silicone. The Silverstars are nice either way but hopefully the other suggestions work so that you can just showoff those bulbs.

Troy


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Flitz is shit, just so you are warned
most things that are Labeled "As Seen On TV" are shit.
So...why use shit on your car?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

just wondering how it worked, and now i know
thanks for the tip


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Eastwood has a polishing kit just for the headlights
http://www.eastwoodco.com/shopping/...DUCT&iMainCat=596&iSubCat=599&iProductID=2621

Troy


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

mzanubis said:


> just wondering how it worked, and now i know
> thanks for the tip


Anytime...
Nice anti ricer attitude by the way. :thumbup:


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

thanks, i live to fight rice

thanks for the link KA, i might look into that. Its a great price.


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

I hope you get your car fixed. What did you do to it?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

it is fixed now, i got it fixed when the accident happened, but this stupid head light just reered its ugly head now. What happened that i needed the head light replaced was that my sister ran it through the back of our garage.


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

*?*

So, why was she driving your car? Or is it your car?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

was hers, but then i came of age and being the youngest, i get all the hand-me-downs, cars included


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm the youngest too, hand-me-downs can suck


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

you said it


----------



## nissan service rep (Jun 18, 2004)

mzanubis said:


> a few years back, the altima had an accident and i had to replace most of the front end. Included in this was one of the headlights. I noticed a few days afterward, that there were little water drop in it, but i didn't say anything because the repair took long enough. Now its turned a yellowish color. What the crap is up with that? Is it oxidation that i can just take off with that Flitz (as seen on TV) or something else, or did it ruin the whole headlight? I was thinking about just putting some SilverStars in it so it will shine brighter and also getting some new rubber boots for around the bulbs in case they are bad. What should i do?



this condition is caused when the seal on the headlight is bad....u can remove the headlight and disassemble the unit and clean the glass from the inside and reassemble it..make sure you seal the unit back together with clear
sealer around the edges to prevent happening again...anything over the counter to clean the inside will work.....cleaning the outside or trying to polish the outside will not work....a nissan dealer will tell u to replace it....this is not needed....it takes a bit to take apart and delicate hands are needed so not to break the glass or plastic what every the cover is made of...depending on where the headlight came from .....nissan mexico headlights are sometimes made of glass....yes u can buy these from some companies in the usa but u have to look around....some dealers are only located in ca so check them out if ur wanting to change from plastic to glass headlights..


----------



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

The super blue magic cleaner always worked for me.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

nissan service rep said:


> this condition is caused when the seal on the headlight is bad....u can remove the headlight and disassemble the unit and clean the glass from the inside and reassemble it..make sure you seal the unit back together with clear
> sealer around the edges to prevent happening again...anything over the counter to clean the inside will work.....cleaning the outside or trying to polish the outside will not work....a nissan dealer will tell u to replace it....this is not needed....it takes a bit to take apart and delicate hands are needed so not to break the glass or plastic what every the cover is made of...depending on where the headlight came from .....nissan mexico headlights are sometimes made of glass....yes u can buy these from some companies in the usa but u have to look around....some dealers are only located in ca so check them out if ur wanting to change from plastic to glass headlights..


hey thanks man! thats some really good info. I appricate it alot. :thumbup:


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

So, let me see if I'm right. 
Your older sister wrecked your car huh?
My older brother just destroyed my van.
What is the deal with siblings?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

they SUCK! thats the deal. lol


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

My brother doesn't suck, he's just a little misguided at times


----------

